# Preterm delivery with extended hospital stay



## debellis59 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how to bill for this patient who had an extended hospital stay prior to her delivery.  I realize that it wouldn't fall into the category of a normal OB package.

She was admitted to the hospital with pre-term labor and cervical insufficiency.  She was kept in the hospital for a month prior to delivering her 23 week 3 day gestational age live born infant.

Most of this I have no problem with, but how do I bill for the hospital stay leading up to the delivery?  This is for the physician services only.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KATHY RASMUSSEN (Dec 31, 2013)

*Did you ever receive an answer to this?*

I was just wondering the same question........  Did you ever receive a reply on this?  I didn't want the long hospital stay to get bundled into the C-section?  Please help us out on this one.
Thanks,
KRASMUSSEN@REXBURGMEDICALCENTER.COM


----------



## debellis59 (Jan 9, 2014)

No, I never received a reply to this.  Did you?  

This patient was in the hospital from October 15th until she delivered on November 19 ...

Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 12, 2014)

Only E/M services that occur within 24 hours of the delivery are bundled into the delivery.  This patient's hospital visits from October 15 through November 17 would be separately billable with the appropriate initial and subsequent hospital E/M codes.


----------

